# Question for Deebo or anyone else that can help



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been making jerky for some time now, I previously used a pkg mix but lately I am experimenting with making my own marinade. The issue I am running into is the flavor doesn't seem to be there (bland or it doesn't stay with the meat). 

To give you run down- I cut deer tenderloin into strips, marinade it for up to 3 days in the fridge-stirring about three times a day, put it on an electric smoker for 4 hours and then dehydrate it until it's the consistency I want. The smoker runs two pans of chips in the 4 hours, usually have the chips soaking in water for two hours prior to them smoking. My marinade consists of teriyaki, splash of soy, a little B sugar, garlic, oil, a little vinegar of some sort (acid), salt and pepper, and the last couple of times I have tried putting a little liquid smoke with it. 

What am I missing or doing wrong? I think it is in my marinade as I didn't have this issue with the pkg mix. I never have been able to get a lot of flavor to stay on the meat, but I don't think I am getting any now. 

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

leave oil out of the marinade it with quicken the spoilage. 

smoke the meat and then marinade it for a couple hours and then dehydrate it. 3 days is excessive. it takes salt 15 minutes to penetrate meat. this is why many chefs do not put salt on meat until 15 minutes prior to cooking. some things to keep in mind. 

I marinade my meat and then i lay it out on a oven rack..then i put extra spices- pepper ect on. a reaosn you may be missing out on flavor is the level of salt you are putting on the meat. salt enhances everything including spices. add more salt and see how it tastes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

one other thing, if you are smoking little pieces of meat you do not need to smoke it for 4 hours..i would say smoke for 30 minutes to 1 hour..probably closer to 30 minutes.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey coppertop, damn sorry I missed this. I also have ran into the problem, 
I have used every ingredient you listed, except the packaged marinate. I had only used box fans, until this next batch comes off the dehydrator. Had one at fiances house. 
How thick are your slices?
I suggest you ramp it up, on the natural ingredients. I grind peppercorns, habenero, jalapenos, and distilled water, but that's for hot 
As far as teriyaki or sweet, I mix brown sugar, honey, liquid smoke, a little onion powder, hell, I havebt measured one thing since I started this. 
For my salt and pepper only, I try to stick with 3 parts fresh ground peppercorn, to one part sea salt, ground down. 
If I can help you with anything, or if you want me to send you some jerky, Pm me. 
Hope it works


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

According to some people who make jerky all the time, you need to smoke it for at least 24 hours. The longer you smoke the longer it lasts.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We grind ours. Havent made any in several years, and we always used the pre-mixed spices.
We've done deer, buffalo and beef. All ground.
I didnt know anyone smoked the meat prior to drying. Sounds interesting.
Right now we're smoking a pork shoulder and a butt. They'll go thru the night.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I use High Mountain sweet and sour as a base. I cut my venison into 1/4" strips with the grain of the meat. I only use the cure if I plan on it sitting around for a while (as if). It calls for 5 lbs. of meat per run. While I'm mixing it I add red pepper, brown sugar, teryaki sauce and a little soy sauce. I fill my wood chip box with 50% apple and 50% cherry wood. I run it at 300 degrees for about 2.5-3 hours. Never refill the wood, it will make the jerky taste too acrid. You have to be sure there is space between the slices and when you check it make sure it is red throughout, no gray that means it's done. The only thing left is to tell the neighbors you have no idea what the smell is and their dogs are all lying. This blend is in constant demand.

By the way, after you mix it it has to sit in the fridge overnight covered with tin foil or wax paper to marinate. The next morning it looks and smells awesome.

It also helps alot if your meat is still partially frozen. It cuts into strips easily that way.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We ended up with about 3+ lbs of pulled pork today. Having some friends over for BBQ supper tonight! 
I wonder about canning some? What liquid would I use? I wouldnt want the smoke flavor to be watered down. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I make mine, I use Morton tender quick, and liquid smoke. Wish I had a smoker, but comes out pretty good anyway.


----------

